# iPad + sortie vidéo



## Claudéïne (23 Mai 2010)

Alors comme chacun le sait pas moyen d'afficher le "bureau" de son ipad, safari ou toutes autres applications avec un vidéoprojecteur ou un moniteur via l'adaptateur vidéo ...

on est cantonné à la diffusion de vidéos, photos ou présentation keynote et encore si l'en crois les différents articles à ce sujet tout ne marche pas formidablement bien.

La question est donc la suivante personne n'aurait débusqué une application qui permet cela ?

J'ai vu que cela existait mais à condition d'avoir jailbreak son appareil (cf cet article)

Personne n'aurait vu la même chose sur le Store sans avoir besoin de jailbreak ou entendu parlé d'un futur développement d'une telle appli ?


----------



## tyler_d (29 Mai 2010)

bonsoir

Très bonne question !
J'aimerais aussi savoir *si Air Vidéo fonctionne sur l'ipad relié à la télé*...? C'est LE truc en plus qui me ferait acheter l'ipad...
merci


----------



## romain31000 (29 Mai 2010)

Pas de diffusion sur une télé avec airvideo. 
Je viens de tester a l instant!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h22 ----------

Je vais être obligé de jailbreaker mon iPad en espérant qu'il y ait une solution
Ces limitations logicielles sont quand même chiantes!


----------



## tyler_d (29 Mai 2010)

alors j'ai cherché de mon coté, et d'après le site de l'éditeur de Air Vidéo, la dernière version permet de regarder ces vidéos sur l'écran télé....

Est ce que tu as mis à jour l'app ?


----------



## ederntal (31 Mai 2010)

La dernière version de Air Vidéo permet la sortie TV !!!
Par contre, la qualité max est du 640x480, donc l'image est loin d'être parfaite sur une TVHD, la qualité est meilleure avec un encodage 1024x768)


Par contre, moi j'ai un autre soucis...
Quand je branche mon iPad à ma TV (Samsung 32" FullHD), j'ai l'image de bonne qualité mais qui ne prends que 2/3 de l'image, au milieu, entouré d'un cadre noir...

En gros cela ne prends que les 1024 x 768px du milieu, sans avoir aucun moyen de zoomer...

J'ai vu qu'il y a dans les préférences de l'iPad une option "écran large" mais cela ne change rien !

Savez vous si il y a une solution, je n'en trouve aucune (pas moyen de changer la résolution de mon écran samsung, l'option "zoom" est grisée dans les préférences de la tv...)

Peut-être qu'avec un câble composent, j'aurais pas ce soucis, mais la définition est de 576p, soit moins bonne qu'en VGA...

Peut-être qu'il faut mettre à jour le firmware de ma tv...


----------



## romain31000 (31 Mai 2010)

Je confirme que ça fonctionne
Ça veut dire que chaque développeur d'app peut décider ou non de permettre la sortie vidéo? 
Ça serait génial!!!


----------



## tyler_d (1 Juin 2010)

merci pour l'info !

@ederntal : essayes de poser la question à apple directement ? (par téléphone ou apple store). Peut etre que les cables sont mieux que l'adaptateur vga ?


----------

